

EU Parliament Study: Mass Surveillance – Risks and Opportunities - noyesno
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/stoa/cms/home/publications/studies?reference=EPRS_STU%282015%29527409

======
noyesno
Part 2 is here:
[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/stoa/cms/home/publications/stu...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/stoa/cms/home/publications/studies?reference=EPRS_STU%282015%29527410)

